# 200 Gallon Glass and Plywood tank



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok so I thought is was about time to start posting some pictures now that I have something to show. Here is the stand I built for the epoxy coated plywood vivarium I am going to build.

The basic frame made from 2"x4"









Then I covered it with some 3/8 ply









Here it is after the trim, my arm still feels like it is going to fall off from all the Miter cuts.









On one side I put an access door, this tank will drain into a bucket here









The stand is finished, I have stained it and moved it upstairs I just need to take some pictures. Now the fun part, tomorrow I will go to the Depot to get the supplies for the rest of the tank


----------



## cloons411 (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

This is awesome! Please keep us updated!


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

cloons411 said:


> Looks good!


Thanks!




chinoanoah said:


> This is awesome! Please keep us updated!


Sure thing


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

What's the plan as far as what you are going to put into it?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

pygmypiranha said:


> What's the plan as far as what you are going to put into it?


This tank is Designated for my young tio of Histrionicus


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

And where did you get those I want.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

A stork dropped them off at his doorstep in diapers


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I wish it was that easy lol


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

What are you gonna do with the tank they're in?


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Do they breed if so please tell me I want a tad if you could just get your stork to drop it off.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks great!

Can you post a pic of it stained? 

REALLY nice frog btw


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs, got a full tank shot?


----------



## Tran2la (Nov 6, 2009)

Want to see how this turns out completed.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

My epoxy came today 



















Julio said:


> sweet frogs, got a full tank shot?





ChrisK said:


> What are you gonna do with the tank they're in?


Here is a full tank shot, sorry about the dirty glass. I just have been throwing plants in it so it looks kinda sloppy, but it works. After these frogs are out, I am going to clean the tank and move my bribri pair in.










Pounding down some termites


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

Are the histos currently breeding for you?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Throwing plants in randomly is usually the best way to do it


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

DF20 said:


> Are the histos currently breeding for you?


I believe mine are about 5 months old now so not yet. I can not be sure, but I believe I have heard alittle calling coming from their viv.



ChrisK said:


> Throwing plants in randomly is usually the best way to do it


 Yeah the more vivs I put together the more I realize you can't force the plants to grow any where they don't want to


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Can you share any info on the epoxy? Where you got it, how much, etc? How many sq ft is that supposed to do? Also - did you build the glass tank? It looks really nice!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Love it so far..


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

melas said:


> Can you share any info on the epoxy? Where you got it, how much, etc? How many sq ft is that supposed to do? Also - did you build the glass tank? It looks really nice!


Thanks, Yes I built the glass tank, I would have liked to make this one all glass also, but I really do not want to carry a huge glass tank up stairs.

The epoxy is called Pond Armor or Pond shield, they have a website. I bought the 1.5 Quart kit it is supposed to cover 60 square feet. The price was $80 + shipping. It is not the cheapest stuff in the world, but I have seen people make huge wood aquariums on monsterfishkeppers.com with it. I liked the results and I thought it would work well for this.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

AlexRible said:


> I believe mine are about 5 months old now so not yet. I can not be sure, but I believe I have heard alittle calling coming from their viv.


It will sound like a steady "quacking"


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> It will sound like a steady "quacking"


I have only heard the recordings before, but i could swear it was coming frog their tank. It was a slow steady deep quacking like call, but then again I have been to so many loud concerts I could just be hearing things


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Not much of an update, but this is what I got done today




























The base is 3/4 inch and all the sides are going to be 1/2. I would have gotten more done, but two pieces of the plywood got cut too short  Looks like an another trip to home depot is in my future....


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ What is that for? misting or draining?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

chinoanoah said:


> ^^ What is that for? misting or draining?


That is the drain bulkhead. Only the base, back and sides will be wood. The front and top are going to be glass.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Alex. This is going to be one Awesome tank! I've thought about making some tanks using the plywood and epoxy method myself...so this will give me some good ideas. I really like the door cut in the base for a drainage bucket.

It's good to see your Histrionica are going to get spoiled in such a massive tank! Maybe all the extra room will get them breeding like mad in the future...One can only hope. Hint Hint.

Anyways, great job so far! You rule.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

frogandtoad said:


> Hey Alex. This is going to be one Awesome tank! I've thought about making some tanks using the plywood and epoxy method myself...so this will give me some good ideas. I really like the door cut in the base for a drainage bucket.
> 
> It's good to see your Histrionica are going to get spoiled in such a massive tank! Maybe all the extra room will get them breeding like mad in the future...One can only hope. Hint Hint.
> 
> Anyways, great job so far! You rule.


Thanks Andrew!

I am trying pretty hard not to get my hopes up on the breeding because I do not even know their sexes yet.

I like to build things and I like to think of this as a fun excuse to build a larger tank. I just wish I was not limited to something I could lug up the stairs.

In my mind I really would have liked to build something crazy Huge, but I had to wake up from that dream sometime and this size is more practical.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is the base and frame. I used 2" by 3" studs for the frame


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks great! You've really got the wooden euro look going with that tank. Cant wait to see more pictures! 

-Matt


----------



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

How bad does the epoxy stink? Could it be used inside an apartment in midwinter or does it have to be used outside so the fumes can air off?


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow- this is really neat, thanks for the pictures and sharing!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Swords said:


> How bad does the epoxy stink? Could it be used inside an apartment in midwinter or does it have to be used outside so the fumes can air off?



I made the mistake of using it inside and suffered some pretty nasty burns. My eye was swollen to such an extent I couldn't see. And it itches, alot.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

morgan freeman said:


> i made the mistake of using it inside and suffered some pretty nasty burns. My eye was swollen to such an extent i couldn't see. And it itches, alot.


Yikes! Be careful inside!


----------



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input Morgan sorry to hear about your reaction to it. Did you get it in your eyes or just the fumes?

I was curious since the Pond Armor site says "non-toxic, non-hazmat". I use Aves non-toxic epoxy for figure sculpting and it has no nasty smells or allergens. It actually has a slight smell of Fritos corn chips.

How did your day go Alex, IIRC you were gonna get at this today, are you still kickin? lol


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I am following this build, and looking forward to updates.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Time for an Update, Progress has been slow because I have been busy with a new job and have not had a lot of time to work on it.

Here you can see I finished the inside frame that will hold the glass in place. I also filled in all the gaps in with wood putty and I sanded everything with 60 grit to prepare the surface for the epoxy.









Then came the epoxy, The best way I can describe the application process is it was like painting with honey. This stuff is pretty thick and could not be poured. It really does not have a strong oder but I would not take it too lightly, I got some slight burns in my nostrils because I thought a dust mask would work just as well as a chemical respirator. 

















Now I need a little advice on what to use on the outside of the tank. I really don't want to spend more money on epoxy, but I would like to use something that could help protect the wood from the humidity. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Use basic latex paint in what ever color you prefer. Two - three coats should work. In aquaculture situations that use plywood that is plenty.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

You should probably prime the outside prior to application of a latex paint. I'd recommend Zinsser primer (alcohol base pigmented primer), avaiable at Home Depot. It dries quickly, and allows better adheres better wood than straight latex.


----------



## pgaks2 (Dec 7, 2009)

another thought since the inside is epoxied you could stain the wood with a oak stain or something similar. or go crazy with the epoxy/pigmant/cocofiber and make it look like a rock/cave on the outside.

sheb


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

RarePlantBroker said:


> You should probably prime the outside prior to application of a latex paint. I'd recommend Zinsser primer (alcohol base pigmented primer), avaiable at Home Depot. It dries quickly, and allows better adheres better wood than straight latex.


Primer is great if you are using a light to medium color latex and don't want the wood grain to bleed through. For darker colors (black, dark browns) you shouldn't need the primer on new clean ply.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Time for an update!

Here is the false bottom








And the background and all the vents done  








Left Side








Right side 
















Any comments or suggestions welcome


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Lookin great. Can't wait to see the next update!


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking really go can't wait to see the finished project!!! Looking forward to see more progress!!


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great. I would just stain it in same color as the stand.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I have done a lot of silicone and coco fiber mixture today and will post pictures once it is finished. I can not wait to plant it  I have most of the plants for it already but I was curious if anyone has a source for larger vivarium Ferns.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good. Those 'trees' are gonna be awesome when you mount stuff on 'em!


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Looking good!

Where did you get those trees? (logs)


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

winyfrog said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Where did you get those trees? (logs)




Made them.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

winyfrog said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Where did you get those trees? (logs)


umm... to be more specific... they look like they are just halved cork bark tubes that he mounted sticks in.

you can get the cork bark at most of the sponsors for this site as well as petsmart/petco etc...


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

jpstod said:


> Made them.


 Grew them from seed 

nahh, I got large cork bark tubes from maryland cork, I was going to half them but I liked the way they fit whole so I left them as is. I siliconed them in place then drilled holes in them and put 1/2" pvc pipes to hold the "Branches" and then filled in the rest with pond foam.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

AlexRible said:


> Grew them from seed
> 
> nahh, I got large cork bark tubes from maryland cork, I was going to half them but I liked the way they fit whole so I left them as is. I siliconed them in place then drilled holes in them and put 1/2" pvc pipes to hold the "Branches" and then filled in the rest with pond foam.


haha yea now that I look closer they are just burried in the foam a bit, not halved... whoops

btw maybe I missed it... but what are the actual dimensions of this thing?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

carola1155 said:


> haha yea now that I look closer they are just burried in the foam a bit, not halved... whoops
> 
> btw maybe I missed it... but what are the actual dimensions of this thing?


To be honest I do not know the "actual" dimensions. I need to measure it, but the tank is roughly 48 inches long, 25 inches wide and 40 inches tall.

Edit: I also wanted to say, I went to my glass shop today I ordered the glass and it should be here early next week


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

I will need to consider this. I am building a new viv and want to make a tree trunk with roots. I was considering just carving and painting it out of foam but this might work better. (look more natural)


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, Here is the back ground covered in the coconut fiber mixture, I used 14 cans of pond foam and 13 tubes of GE 2. I also used plastic shopping bags to fill in some spaces in the cork tubes.









Left Side and right side shots, if you look close you can see some of the little "ledges" i made in the foam to give the frogs some more levels.

















Here is a close up of the coconut mixture, It's mostly ground fiber with some longer fibers, small coco chips and sphagnum moss added.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought I might share with you folks the way I drill glass.
First I put painters tape down, so i am as close to possible to keep all my holes in a straight line.








Then I mark my holes and take the tape off.








Here I do something a little different instead of making a reservoir. I work on a level surface and I spray the area with my misting bottle to make a puddle. 








Once I have the hole started, I can hold the drill with one hand and use my other hand to spray fresh water where I'm drilling.








Here it is All holes finished.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

do you end up tearing up the towel underneath at all?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

carola1155 said:


> do you end up tearing up the towel underneath at all?


They didn't tear, but I was using old towels anyway.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Are the holes going to be right in the front? I don't get it...


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

chinoanoah said:


> Are the holes going to be right in the front? I don't get it...


This piece Of glass is between two vents on the top, there are 4 holes on the back for 4 straight nozzles. Also there are 4 holes in the front for 2 for double nozzles and 2 deluxe that will be pointed at the background.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Gotcha. Big project. I'm lovin it.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

chinoanoah said:


> Gotcha. Big project. I'm lovin it.


ThankS Alot!


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

The tank has been Moved upstairs and I have put the glass in place. 

The room is only so wide so it is kind of hard to get a straight shot, but here is a photo at an angle.

















The first layer of substrate is some big pieces of natural charcoal.








Then I topped it off with a mixture of sphagnum moss and coco chips that I had seeded with wood lice and springs.









Tomorrow I will get the glass cut for the doors. I am still waiting for two misting heads and once they come I will get the misting system all set up. Then I will start planting.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tran2la (Nov 6, 2009)

What drill bit did you use to make the holes? What type?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Tran2la said:


> What drill bit did you use to make the holes? What type?


I used "RIDGID" diamond drill bits from HD


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good so far.
Man, that tank is a monster. I can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks, Me too, I am hoping the extra parts to my misting system come tomorrow


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought I might share a some more frog photos
these two are of the proven male, He does not call very often, but when he does it is always in the highest spots of the tank
















Not the best photo, but I believe this is a female, I had seen some very promising Courting between them.








I have no good photos of the third and so far it has shown very little interest in the other two.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

so can we get a full tank shot now that its planted?


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Julio said:


> so can we get a full tank shot now that its planted?



I second the motion!


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Julio said:


> so can we get a full tank shot now that its planted?


Anything for you Julio









































They laid their first clutch of eggs two weeks ago


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for updating Alex! This tank turned out awesome. When it really fills in it will be stunning. 

I'm sure your Histri's are partying it up in there.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice, how are the eggs developing?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet! In an enclosure like that you could get anything to breed.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

frogandtoad said:


> Thanks for updating Alex! This tank turned out awesome. When it really fills in it will be stunning.
> 
> I'm sure your Histri's are partying it up in there.


I sure do enjoy watching them a lot more now that they are in the larger tank. They seem to be enjoying the extra space also.

In my short experience with these frogs I have found they to be pretty reliant little buggers. The photo of the one in the nut pod is the female. It was taken about 30 seconds after I put her in there. She had found a little collection of springtails and was chowing down. 30 minutes after that all three where eating fruit flies and another 30 minutes after that one of the males was calling.



Julio said:


> very nice, how are the eggs developing?


Unfortunately they all went bad, but the female is looking gravid, So i think she might lay again soon.



MD_Frogger said:


> Sweet! In an enclosure like that you could get anything to breed.


I hope so. I feel the tank still needs a few more broms.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

AlexRible said:


> I hope so. I feel the tank still needs a few more broms.


I would have to agree with you. A little more landscaping and it will be a histo breeding penthouse.


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

AlexRible said:


> I hope so. I feel the tank still needs a few more broms.


Large leafed aroids that grow good and fill up the air space in there could work as well, during the day I see them on climbing a lot on philo leaves. Only found eggs so far in vrieseas though.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok so this is a huge surprise for me, I was taking apart the old tank and I turned over the first brom and this guy popped out. Lucky I was doing it over a container. I really have no I idea what do with him. Right now it is in the container and I placed in in the new tank. Does anyone have any better ideas? The tad looks pretty big, so I am guessing he was being fed before I moved them.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

have any pumilio breeding? you could try using a surrogate egg feeder. i believe this has resulted in some success.

nice tank btw,
james


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Put it back in a brom, the same one if you can and put the brom in the tank


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

james67 said:


> have any pumilio breeding? you could try using a surrogate egg feeder. i believe this has resulted in some success.
> 
> nice tank btw,
> james


Thanks james, Your Vazo tank is awesome too! I do have some pumilio breeding and also some extra females that are not, but I never had much success getting them to care for tads that are not theirs.




ChrisK said:


> Put it back in a brom, the same one if you can and put the brom in the tank


I did just that chris. the brom was pretty large and I am not sure what axle the tad was in, but i placed him in the center. I Also found two more today when I was finishing cleaning their old tank out. All of them looked pretty big. I am really kicking myself now for moving them, but lesson learned..


----------



## Meltos (Feb 11, 2008)

Outstanding Project Alex, best of luck with the tads!

Scott


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great Alex!


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks mike

Those ferns and all that moss came from you.


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

Everything looks great. Wish you luck with your tads. You have done an awesome job!!!!


----------



## Biology (Feb 3, 2010)

great build it turned out really nice! Thats crazy about the tads in the brom  what a shock, I once found a fantasticus in a sump 2 weeks after i took all the tads out of that system... NO idea how it got there or lived but on the upside it turned out ok.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

Biology said:


> great build it turned out really nice! Thats crazy about the tads in the brom  what a shock, I once found a fantasticus in a sump 2 weeks after i took all the tads out of that system... NO idea how it got there or lived but on the upside it turned out ok.


Not frogs but I've found 2 baby Banggai cardnials in my sump and it's one story down they where the only ones that ever lived


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

So I haven't posted in a while, I have been busy. I have also been watching this little guy grow up.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks familiar!


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice Alex! Holy crap. What's with all the Histri's being good parents? I like it...I like it a LOT. That is totally awesome.

Anyways, good luck with your little Tad friend.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Looks familiar!


I bet it does, except you have better photos! Also yours have always seemed to be growing a lot faster than mine. I think because my temps have been pretty low these past few months with the AC running.




frogandtoad said:


> Nice Alex! Holy crap. What's with all the Histri's being good parents? I like it...I like it a LOT. That is totally awesome.
> 
> Anyways, good luck with your little Tad friend.


Tks, I've been told RH do noticeably better than other morphs.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

AlexRible said:


> I bet it does, except you have better photos! Also yours have always seemed to be growing a lot faster than mine. I think because my temps have been pretty low these past few months with the AC running.


Mine has been running a couple of months too, probably 73-77 in there steadily.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

My temps are about the same. Moving it from one tank to the other might also explain the reduced growth rate. As far as I can see the tad has back legs and the front ones are about to pop, but I can not see him very well and I do not want to disturb him too much.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

It could be the feeding schedule/amount too, with mine that morphed I saw like 4 or 5 eggs at once in his axil when she would feed


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates on this build? Also what happened with this tads?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

How has the plywood tank held up over the long term?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

All in all I would say the tank held up pretty well. There are a few spots on the bottom vent where the moisture has caused the wood to crack a little. I think it's the fault of my design. I could have used a Marine grade plywood also this was my first ever epoxy build.

The Tad that I found and transferred into the new viv made it to be a froglet, but it had sls. They did produce 2 healthy froglets after that before I had to sell them.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Im considering making a large plywood vivarium after Christmas but wanted to make sure it would last. Thanks for the reply


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

No problem and good luck. Wood tanks are great and can last almost forever if built properly. It's sort of like building an inside out wooden boat.


----------

